# Camping and tie-outs?



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Spring is coming and camping season! Our girls (6 & 3) have never been tied out at home. We walk them on leashes, but we usually go to off leash locations. We tend to camp off season, and in more remote places when and where they are off leash. The issue that we are working on is when we stay at more active sites, where the dogs have to be on a line. They react strongly to anything, squirrels, people, dogs, stuff they totally ignore when not restrained. It's easier if they are on a leash right with us, but that isn't always practical in a campsite so they need to be on tie-outs. I'm just not sure how to set up the situations to train them. I would say this comes up 3-4 times per year. We usually stay at more populated sites on our way to our preferred locations, so stopping in the evening and out again in the am.
So yes Della (on left) looks very heavy in this picture. It's hair, she actually weighs less the Tessa, who has been recently groomed.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

For such short periods of time would containment work better vs tie outs? like keeping them in the camper unless you're out with them. Densely packed camp grounds and dogs on tie outs sounds a bit risky, at least from the picture I'm getting. 

Both our coaties look larger than they are, especially Ranger, His coat is more "bushy". Once they get wet it's like "hey where did the rest of you go??"


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

I use a 15' chain. She just has to deal with it when I can't pay attention to her.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

We do leave them in the camper sometimes,its just usually after a 8 hour ride in the back of the Suburban. I just hate how they look when they hit the rope and act like idiots. I'm sure no one would imagine how well behaved they are normally. And yes, if we see someone approaching I go over to them, and make them down prior to idiocy setting in.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Yeah, lunging at stuff will look scary. There are tie outs that have some type of bungee built in to lessen the whole hitting the end of the rope madness...not sure about it as I haven't looked into it. We're going to stay for a week at a state park in August and more than likely i'll just take Varik with me or leave him kenneled in the cabin if we go out to eat or something.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hmm I don't go camping and I've never had to do this with my dogs?? But .. .hey ... no problem, the tie outs are only an "issue" if the dogs know they are there! I would doubt ... you would plan on being away from them for two hours or more?? Because that is the standard for a fully trained "Place Command." Attach the tie out and tell the dogs ... "Place" problem solved. 

Now how much time it takes ... is up to you. But ...how to get there ... looks like this. :

Fearful, Anxious or Flat Crazy "The Place CommanD - Boxer Forum : Boxer Breed Dog Forums

Ask questions and welcome aboard.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Chip18 said:


> Hmm I don't go camping and I've never had to do this with my dogs?? But .. .hey ... no problem, the tie outs are only an "issue" if the dogs know they are there! I would doubt ... you would plan on being away from them for two hours or more?? Because that is the standard for a fully trained "Place Command." Attach the tie out and tell the dogs ... "Place" problem solved.
> 
> Now how much time it takes ... is up to you. But ...how to get there ... looks like this. :
> 
> ...


She has 2,072 posts.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I have been hoping to get hubby to let me bring x pens to set up around our little roll out outdoor carpet thing that we put in front of the rv. We set it up at home as a test and it worked great but then every time we pack up he complains and doesn't want to bring the x pens. So I wind up tying them with training lines- the cotton ones, because its what I have. My old dog won't bother with anyone and the young one is pretty good on voice commands so I am banking on him never running and hitting the end of it full force because it probably wouldn't hold him.

Will still be trying for the x pens next year because our rv is so small the floorspace is just one skinny little hallway and the dogs really can't walk around or lay out (they can in the beds) and the young one gets a little cookoo during rv trips.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Chip18 said:


> Hmm I don't go camping and I've never had to do this with my dogs?? But .. .hey ... no problem, the tie outs are only an "issue" if the dogs know they are there! I would doubt ... you would plan on being away from them for two hours or more?? Because that is the standard for a fully trained "Place Command." Attach the tie out and tell the dogs ... "Place" problem solved.
> 
> Now how much time it takes ... is up to you. But ...how to get there ... looks like this. :
> 
> ...


_Thanks for the welcome, I've been here a few years. We would never leave them alone at a campsite outside of the camper. I've wondered whether its the tie out or being more alert in unfamiliar places. I would prefer they be able to stretch their legs, I can't imagine a 2 hour place command after an eight hour car ride. I've thought about tying out in our front yard, and working on it out there. We have many walkers, skate boards, kids,bunnies, squirrels and other distractions, it's just they don't react at any time while at our house. I guess it would prove to me whether it's the tie out or the location. _


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> I have been hoping to get hubby to let me bring x pens to set up around our little roll out outdoor carpet thing that we put in front of the rv. We set it up at home as a test and it worked great but then every time we pack up he complains and doesn't want to bring the x pens. So I wind up tying them with training lines- the cotton ones, because its what I have. My old dog won't bother with anyone and the young one is pretty good on voice commands so I am banking on him never running and hitting the end of it full force because it probably wouldn't hold him.
> 
> Will still be trying for the x pens next year because our rv is so small the floorspace is just one skinny little hallway and the dogs really can't walk around or lay out (they can in the beds) and the young one gets a little cookoo during rv trips.


_Dell broke the catch on a tie out once when a squirrel ran by. It was an Oh Crap moment. :surprise: I've bought some really heavy duty latches and some heavy weight Para Cord and made adjustable size tie outs. We love taking them with us, and they have a great time. _


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> She has 2,072 posts.


I'm the invisible poster...:wink2:


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

ksotto333 said:


> I'm the invisible poster...:wink2:


Who was that masked woman?


----------



## Kungfupanda (Mar 24, 2016)

We actually used a tie out to help teach our pup how to play within the confines of our front yard and not wander too much, as we live on a super busy street, in a cookie cutter neighbourhood. Sometimes we're loading the car with his crate etc before trips, or shoveling and we want him out with us, but out of danger. We got him used to it by getting him a 20ft line and having him out in the snow (loves playing) while we shoveled our driveway. For a few minutes before we left him on his own, we would walk him with a high interest treat to the extent of the line..it'd tug on his collar a bit, and the treat would be out of his reach,and he'd notice. Similar or  lighter than a correction. Since then he's been great. He pounces around in that 20ft radius, will even go on our dog-friendly neighbours driveway to meet his kids, but not to the other neighbours who dislike GSDs (perhaps he just avoids them as they don't approach him in fun ways). It's worked well for us. He did run at it once in winter a bit, when other excitable dog walked past. He's still working on his excitability with other dogs(ie our commands mean nothing )


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

_Who? The one with the barking dog on the rope? It embarrasses me enough to wear a mask. _


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> She has 2,072 posts.


LOL ... I did not notice ... that says something as to how many times this question comes up?? So ... no questions then???


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Chip18 said:


> LOL ... I did not notice ... that says something as to how many times this question comes up?? So ... no questions then???


Actually, I never saw her situation addressed on here before.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

ksotto333 said:


> I'm the invisible poster...:wink2:


No ...not really I see "you" now and recognize the name ... my bad.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Actually, I never saw her situation addressed on here before.


Nor have I thats why I "ASSUMED" a newbie??


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Welcome ksotto333.....we've met your clone........okay....couldn't help myself.

SuperG


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

SuperG said:


> Welcome ksotto333.....we've met your clone........okay....couldn't help myself.
> 
> SuperG


Thanks..I appreciate the Great White North welcome.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

I spliced in a 3 foot section of heavier duty shock cord into a poly tie-out of sorts......used it for the beginning phases of taking her with me on bike rides....eventually used it for camping and other activities.....it seemed to me...after the dog hit the end a few times....nothing wicked or anything....but she figured out the where the wall was......

SuperG


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

SuperG said:


> I spliced in a 3 foot section of heavier duty shock cord into a poly tie-out of sorts......used it for the beginning phases of taking her with me on bike rides....eventually used it for camping and other activities.....it seemed to me...after the dog hit the end a few times....nothing wicked or anything....but she figured out the where the wall was......
> 
> SuperG


Thanks, aren't you scared taking with you on the bike. I'm always afraid I'll run over her, or she'll pull me over. At my age a broken hip would not be a good plan, my kids would make fun of me if I had a walker..:surprise:


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Kungfupanda said:


> We actually used a tie out to help teach our pup how to play within the confines of our front yard and not wander too much, as we live on a super busy street, in a cookie cutter neighbourhood. Sometimes we're loading the car with his crate etc before trips, or shoveling and we want him out with us, but out of danger. We got him used to it by getting him a 20ft line and having him out in the snow (loves playing) while we shoveled our driveway. For a few minutes before we left him on his own, we would walk him with a high interest treat to the extent of the line..it'd tug on his collar a bit, and the treat would be out of his reach,and he'd notice. Similar or lighter than a correction. Since then he's been great. He pounces around in that 20ft radius, will even go on our dog-friendly neighbours driveway to meet his kids, but not to the other neighbours who dislike GSDs (perhaps he just avoids them as they don't approach him in fun ways). It's worked well for us. He did run at it once in winter a bit, when other excitable dog walked past. He's still working on his excitability with other dogs(ie our commands mean nothing )


YES ... that would work also. 

And the OP (who is not a newbie. ) Could do that instead?? But that is kinda of a "one tricky pony" kinda thing. An actual physical tie out works for your property but are you always going to take a tie out with you everywhere??? "Place" is much more universal. When perfected, you point to a "Spot" and say "Place!" The dog understands that he is to remain in this spot until told he is released! 

In the early stages once a dog understands the command you can use a towel. Throw it down and tell the dog "Place!" The dog is free to move about that spot but he is not free to leave it ... they get that. 

And the front lawn thing and ...* I am not recommending this! 

*But ... I apparently "stumbled unto a variation" of well what you did and the "Place Command!" I called it "On The Lawn!" I work on my cars on the driveway and my dogs on the front lawn would want to wander onto the driveway to see what I was doing?? Completely by accident I trained "On the Lawn" as a giant "Place Mat!

If they stepped off the grass ... "I'd say "On the Lawn!" And they'd step back ... they were free to do whatever "On The Lawn" they just were not free to leave it! Dogs, joggers whatever going by ... once I said "On the lawn" that's where they stayed! 

But to be honest ... I did not understand that I had trained that and that, it was in fact an actual command??? Sigh ...yet again and this time in a good way ... my first OS Wl GSD ... showed me that On the lawn" was an actual command??

My "awareness" happened by accident ... one day on a walk, Rocky off leash we were heading home. We were close to home and I'd said to him "On the lawn." I then had to stop to tie my shoe we were about three houses away from home. I stop to tie my shoe and I look up and Rocky is still proceeding forward???

So I stay where I was and watch ... and to my astonishment ...he goes past two homes to our driveway, makes a hard right and proceeds to go "On the lawn??" Comes out to the border of the lawn and turns left to look for me??? I was freaking stunned??? :surprise:

But ... it actually makes sense as it was just a "variation" on the "Place Command." Apparently my other dogs understand it also, I just never realized I'd done that until I got "Rocky??" I had a lot of issues with him so him I watched like a hawk!

It could be a high risk technique to try but ... you know if one were to use a long line as a "back up" then I suppose anyone could train that??? And in fact to the "OP" that is pretty much what I am recommending, except it would be "Place" instead of "On the Lawn." As ... if were not at home and without any prep work ... I would "Assume" "On The Lawn" would mean nothing to a dog ... kinda like uh ... which lawn exactly??


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

ksotto333 said:


> Thanks, aren't you scared taking with you on the bike. I'm always afraid I'll run over her, or she'll pull me over. At my age a broken hip would not be a good plan, my kids would make fun of me if I had a walker..:surprise:


More the getting pulled over was what motivated me to make the lead I did.....the shock cord was for my benefit.....I found your comment interesting..." They react strongly to anything, squirrels, people, dogs, stuff they totally ignore when not restrained."...as my dog might tend towards the opposite...I see less of a desire to chase when the dog is restrained.......I guess I always thought besides sometimes becoming collar-wise...they certainly can become lead-wise.

The biking actually went smoother than I thought.....dog was trained to stay in the heel slot at normal speeds...and when I say "let's run" she heads up front but always to my left...it's a chore to keep pace with her at times when she's all out. I probably ran into her....or she ran into me....a time or two....but nothing of any concern.....and that was only in the beginning....they're quick learners as you know.


SuperG


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Actually neither dog is contained at home by fence or rope. We have access to the back on one side of the house, privacy fence on other side. They know their boundaries and don't pass them. They will stop in full bunny chasing flight at the corner of the house. They will lay in place while any number of dogs are walked by, but having full freedom to retire to the back yard. I think I'll try a tie out with the more flexible extension out front. Hopefully they will act stupid and I can correct them.


----------



## islanddog (Jun 27, 2016)

I've always camped with my dogs (3 previous gsd's) and used harness and tie-outs. It's not much different from being on a leash, then a longer leash. The same manners apply.
With my current guy, I found his behaviour on his regular leash to be much better, so we kept him on a lead (attached to the picnic table or where ever we were resting or attached to ourselves) some of the times, and a shorter tie out other times, and used the long-line for stolen moments of pseudo-off lead exercise (park rules are no leashes longer than 6 feet so anything but a leash was breaking the rules-oh well).

If your dogs start barking and lunging, you need to stop them right away (or preferrably be aware enough to pre-empt them) even if it means getting them leashed up and away from the campsite. Don't let them disturb other campers, there's more than enough campgrounds that ban dogs.

Since you say they are not reactive when not tied out, try to identify what makes their behaviour different, and start merging the experience.
Are leashed walks okay? Include sitting (you sitting somewhere or staying in one spot for a while) on your walks and maintain your expectations. Try a longer leash, and then a long line, maintaining expectations, and do this in local parks near distractions. Have a picnic in a park, and bring your dogs and tie them out. There are squirrels and other distractions everywhere.

If you don't have time to train ahead of time, you could just start them out leashed and attached to you and try the tie-outs as time goes by.
Bring a crate or use your vehicle (if that's possible weather wise) for when you can't mind them.
Dogs usually do just fine camping.

And have fun.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

islanddog said:


> I've always camped with my dogs (3 previous gsd's) and used harness and tie-outs. It's not much different from being on a leash, then a longer leash. The same manners apply.
> With my current guy, I found his behaviour on his regular leash to be much better, so we kept him on a lead (attached to the picnic table or where ever we were resting or attached to ourselves) some of the times, and a shorter tie out other times, and used the long-line for stolen moments of pseudo-off lead exercise (park rules are no leashes longer than 6 feet so anything but a leash was breaking the rules-oh well).
> 
> If your dogs start barking and lunging, you need to stop them right away (or preferrably be aware enough to pre-empt them) even if it means getting them leashed up and away from the campsite. Don't let them disturb other campers, there's more than enough campgrounds that ban dogs.
> ...


Great ideas, and yes I'm watching them all the time and trying to get ahead of the behavior. its totally not acceptable. And I'm on them immediately if they start. It is so much fun otherwise.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I decided I wanted to do a test run with Varik, since we've never had an extended ride in the car or stayed out all day doing ...stuff. So we drove a couple of hours to a state park, spent the day there, and drove home. I took a 15 ft lead with me and used it all day. The state park was a zoo, birthday parties everywhere, bicyclists, kids on the play area and running around, lots of walkers (some with dogs) on the trails and they were decorating for Halloween. 

I think doing some test (training) runs might be great, starting with a long leash and eventually going to a tie out. I tied him to the picnic table while we ate lunch and he played with a ball I had brought and ate his chicken strips "grin". He never even looked at the other stuff while he was tied out since he had things to do. Never batted an eye at the people running by, the dogs walking by (some did bark and carry on). The only time he even noticed people was when he saw some boys playing football ... he was interested in their football. 

I'm sure the weather is probably not as nice as here (facetious .. we are getting rained on and it's a nasty 60 something degrees), but as soon as it gets suitable, maybe some park time with tie outs to the picnic table or other area while you sit and read or eat lunch might give you to training opportunities.


----------

